# frustrated



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

ok i have been seeing more and more mixture screws on these 2-cycle that require special tools to adjust them. 
the problem is finding the tools. the carb maker says they cant sell them even to repair shops. i am told to contact the maker of the unit.* IF* i hear anything back from them its either we dont have it go talk to the maker of the carb or (worse) go talk to one of the tool makers. 

i have an idea to get some thin wall copper tube and bend/dent/shape it at one end to basicly make a tool. 

problem i am having is i dont have one of these carbs i can mess up getting the mixture screws out. 

i do have the spline tool. after about 7 emails got the right number for it. but i cant get any other part numbers from anyone.

the main ones i see are the "D" shapped ones and now one with a small "V" cut into it in one place. 

what diam. tube would i need to fit over the screws? they seem close to a standard size, and close would be good enough. 

thanx in advance guys!


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

look on ebay you can buy the d , dubble d and pacman and spline tools on there


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

here they are
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/carburetor-carb-adjust-TOOL-LOT-small-engine-repair_W0QQitemZ380116771261QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5880b9a1bd&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i hate ebay  but was good to get part numbers from. if i have to will see if those last till can afford them.

thanx for the info!


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Deathrite said:


> i hate ebay  but was good to get part numbers from. if i have to will see if those last till can afford them.
> 
> thanx for the info!


i paid nearly £20 for one tool here in the uk so this sound like a good deal i will order a spare set for my self as they are hard to get here in the uk

bill


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

[QUOTE=Deathrite

i have an idea to get some thin wall copper tube and bend/dent/shape it at one end to basicly make a tool. 



Deathrite, I make my own tool, I use and piece of 1/4" dowel rod, center drill it with a 9/64 drill bit and gentle tap it over the adjusting screw, the wood will form the shape of which ever screw head is used. good luck


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

I hear ya Death...

Looking at a Zama carb. Round top to the screw with one tiny little round hole off center....

I have not a clue what to even ask for on that one. I've seen the spline and D tools on FeeBay...


----------

